# 93355 Help!!!



## Goyard71 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I need help. 93355 Is a new code this year. Our doctor performed this test during a TAVR. Our doctor performed the TEE and another doctor for the TAVR. 

Unfortunately, Medicare denied this claim for incorrect POS. Per Medicare, this code 93355 cannot be billed as inpatient. I called medicare twice and got then same answer form 2 different reps. 

Has anyone encountered this claim denial?

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't billed this yet because our physicians never insert the TEE probe or manipulate it during the TEE, so I've stuck to 93314. For us the anesthesiologist inserts the probe and manipulates it while our physicians review the images. So, if you're physician is inserting, manipulating, and providing interpretation and report then I don't see why they wouldn't pay it after receiving the claim from the other physicians for the TAVR.


----------

